# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is December 3rd for Pentax Sports Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is December 3rd for Pentax Sports Optics*

We have some very exciting optics for December:

1st Prize is a *Pentax PF-65ED II Angled Spotting Scope w/ Zoom Eyepiece*

2nd Prize, for 4 lucky winners, is a *Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II Binocular*

3rd Prize, for 6 lucky winners, is a *Pentax Gameseeker RD Mini Waterproof Dot Sight*

Congratulations to the winners from our November drawing:

The *Grand Prize Winner *of a *Swarovski CL Companion 8x30 Binocular #58131* is:
Gary T. of LRH

The *2nd place winner* receiving a *Swarovski CL Pocket 10x25 B Binocular #46211* is:
Tom A. of Rimfire Central

Our next drawing is December 3rd for:
*A* *Pentax PF-65ED II Angled Spotting Scope w/ Zoom Eyepiece*
*4* *Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II Binoculars*
*6* *Pentax Gameseeker RD Mini Waterproof Dot Sights*

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.

Please go to our website, *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

*Congratulations to our latest winners.*

*** The Pentax Gameseeker RD Mini Waterproof Dot Sights cannot be exported so if you are a winner from outside the USA we will substitute a like valued binocular.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like some great prizes. Glad to have you as a site sponsor. Bought a camera mount from you before and it has served me well.


----------

